# Post the last thing that scared you



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

Basically the last thing you laughed at thread, just for scary videos or images.


----------



## Woozle (Nov 19, 2022)

This bothers me on a visceral level.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

Woozle said:


> This bothers me on a visceral level.


oh dear lord, I remember this. Good god...


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 19, 2022)

Waking up and realizing that I have 2 more 12 plus hour shifts left till I have a day off


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Waking up and realizing that I have 2 more 12 plus hour shifts left till I have a day off


Truly horrifying


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 19, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Truly horrifying


Worst time of year to be a candy maker lol won't slow down till after Valentine's day


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Worst time of year to be a candy maker lol won't slow down till after Valentine's day


Oh no!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 19, 2022)

Part of a blanket fell softly onto my shoulder just now, and I thought it was a spider.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> Part of a blanket fell softly onto my shoulder just now, and I thought it was a spider.


*gasp* not spiders!


----------



## FoxZarz (Nov 20, 2022)

I decided to export one of my 3D stickers at a resolution of 8192x8192 just to see if my CPU could handle it.
I haved a blue screen of death... wich i'm not afraid of (Potato computer, you get used to see at least one each week), but this one scared me cuz' the "brrrrrrr" noise kinda lagged two or three times with the screen flashing and rendering slowly the "Your pc ran into a problem" letters, one by one. I can't afford a new computer so I got a little scared I fried my CPU

Turns out that he survived lol


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 20, 2022)

FoxZarz said:


> I decided to export one of my 3D stickers at a resolution of 8192x8192 just to see if my CPU could handle it.
> I haved a blue screen of death... wich i'm not afraid of (Potato computer, you get used to see at least one each week), but this one scared me cuz' the "brrrrrrr" noise kinda lagged two or three times with the screen flashing and rendering slowly the "Your pc ran into a problem" letters, one by one. I can't afford a new computer so I got a little scared I fried my CPU
> 
> Turns out that he survived lol


He was like, "no, I must continue" Even after all that. He might be a big stronger than you realize.


----------



## FoxZarz (Nov 20, 2022)

Amepix said:


> He might be a big stronger than you realize.


Yep, I've just finished making a 3D render kinda big for my PC and it survived... again XD


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 20, 2022)

The murder with a sledgehammer of a deserting soldier Wagner Group , shot on video.
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...o-of-killing-of-russian-wagner-group-defector


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 20, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> The murder with a sledgehammer of a deserting soldier Wagner Group , shot on video.
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...o-of-killing-of-russian-wagner-group-defector


Damn. That's awful.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 20, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Damn. That's awful.


Ah, this is just a small part of the lawlessness.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 22, 2022)

Well, this got me


----------

